# Wonder how this happened (ebz8001)



## Michael G (May 22, 2017)

Too much compression?


----------



## hedge hog (May 22, 2017)

Heat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Conquistador3 (May 22, 2017)

Yes. Cracked piston crown in an Otto Cycle engine = too much compression or (more rarely) over advanced ignition. 
Thermal fatigue is also a possibility but that usually happens on Diesel Cycle engines and it's exceedingly rare in Otto Cycle engines.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 29, 2017)

Was it running when the piston cracked?
Has anyone ever used a "piston stop" on it, at any time?

Hard to tell from the photo, is the dome thin?


----------



## Michael G (May 29, 2017)

Not sure. Someone threw this ebz8001 at me for free.

Replaced the piston and carb and starts in a pull. Runs great.


----------

